# Looking for a good deer hunting club or go in on lease with good hunters. Let's have a great deer season!!!!!!



## Buckfever700 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## GerChap (Mar 25, 2022)

My brother and I are searching for a lease or club membership and have an option for another 3-4 responsible adults who may have an interest. We prefer a one year, longer term or seasonal lease - offering Big Game, Turkey, Upland Game Birds, Fishing and Camping availability …. or any combination .… WE are FLEXIBLE!
The ideal location for us would be within a 175 mile radius of Jackson Co. GA.

If you or any readers of this thread have an interest in being creative by COMBINING EFFORTS in our searches then let’s share ideas and come up with a plan.

As for a lease, we stand a better chance getting something suitable to any budget constraints and quite possibly a more ideal hunter to land area ratio too.
Interested? Respond to this thread or message me. Thanks.


----------



## Buckfever700 (Mar 25, 2022)

Sounds great, let's get together and get things rolling. Happy Friday and have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm IN if we can find something affordable an hour or so from Hartwell!!


----------



## nix03 (Mar 28, 2022)

Looking also, if you need someone hit me up.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 28, 2022)

I am going down to Jefferson county this coming weekend to beat around and hopes of finding some land


----------



## JR213 (Mar 28, 2022)

Same here I’m in also looking for a club to join I’m in hall co


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 28, 2022)

the way land is selling it's hard to find anything alot of people looking


----------



## nix03 (Mar 28, 2022)

DOUG 281 said:


> the way land is selling it's hard to find anything alot of people looking


That's what happened to the place I hunt!


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 28, 2022)

we lost 300+ acres a couple of years ago it got leased to someone else for more money i guess we did'nt know anything about it until the deal was done.I guess we will lose around 120 this year it may go on the market


----------



## GerChap (Apr 1, 2022)

Sounds like we have some combined interests so far. I'm following all who are in this thread so far. If anyone comes up with a property then lets reach out and put a plan in place.

If any property owners or lease managers see this thread then reach out to us. Maybe we can help you out. I know my group is willing to do work days to improve property potential and I'm sure others will as well. Thanks.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Apr 27, 2022)

Any prospects?


----------



## GerChap (Apr 27, 2022)

None from me as yet.


----------



## GerChap (Jun 13, 2022)

Anything yet from this thread? Man it is hard to find a good lease or club.


----------

